

Ask HN: Settlers Of Catan For iPad? - mlapeter

Anyone wanna make Settlers Of Catan for the iPad? You could link it so that players view their cards on their iPhones, and the board on the iPad.  I bet if you got on the ball and contacted the company right now to discuss licensing you could get it out in 60 days...
======
banane
Hey we're working on it now! At She's Geeky Mountain View. Stacie & Anna.
Cheers.

------
jasonlbaptiste
this is a really smart idea.

